# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > مقایسه دانشگاه ها نسبت به یکدیگر >  به نظرتون بهترین غیر انتفاعی برای رشته های انسانی تو مشهد چیه؟

## Pedro88

سلام دوستان به نظرتون بهترین غیر انتفاعی برای رشته های انسانی تو مشهد چیه؟

----------

